# Need advice to register Company Trust structure



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I am looking to form and register a trust to distribute income for tax purposes and need some advice on the trust structure and various members associated with it.

I live in Victoria with my wife and daughter (5yo) with no other relatives.
I have a registered company (pty ltd) 'Company A' that I maintain for income tax purposes but is not operational (no income/expense)
I have another company (pty ltd) 'Company B' that I use to provide professional services to generate income and regularly maintain it for tax purposes
I pay my wife a part of my income from Company B as salary for tax purposes
We have a house in Victoria that is under my and my wife's name (joint holder)

Now, I am looking to form a Trust as we are looking to invest our savings together through a trust to distribute the income from that investment.

I am looking for the following setup:

The settlor: My father-in-law (he lives in India)
Appointer: My self (Individual)
Trustee: Company A ( I am the sole director)
Beneficiary: Myself, My wife, and my 5yo daughter (All individuals)

Can someone advise on:

What happens to the assets in the trust in case of the death of the director of Company A (Myself)?
Are there any issues in terms of bank loans, or tax liabilities if I add my 5yo daughter as a beneficiary?
What happens to trust assets if any liability occurs to the director of Company A (Myself being the director) at a personal level or at the company level?
What is the best-suggested structure I can form to make this trust?

I have tried searching through the internet but couldn't find any specific information about my situation.

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks for reading!


----------

